# Not sure how advanced it is but



## apple320 (Aug 30, 2011)

There was a bang and here is what I ended up with.






Cap  Hero 616
Body  Parker 51
Refill  Mont Blanc
Nose cone  found in parts drawer
Section  I made this up






Any way I needed a RB to match my Parker 51 so here it is

Chris


----------



## glycerine (Aug 30, 2011)

Very nice Chris!


----------



## turbowagon (Aug 30, 2011)

nice Frankenstein pen!


----------



## renowb (Aug 30, 2011)

No, that's Fronken'steen!



turbowagon said:


> nice Frankenstein pen!


----------

